# proyecto pulsador a display..



## Martini (Sep 30, 2006)

hola a todos!! espero me puedan ayudar en esto, es algo simple pero no tengo mucha parctica en electronica, es hacer con una membrana de calculadora o algun teclado numerico que al pulsar un numero me lo despliegue en un display de 7 segmentos.-..
Los numeros tienen que introducirse con un teclado numerico como los de las calculadoras o alguna membrana numerica...espero me puedan ayudar...gracias


----------



## JV (Sep 30, 2006)

Hola Martini, te hago unas consulta, el proyecto implica el uso de un micro? la unica funcionalidad es la de mostrar el numero en el display?


----------



## Martini (Oct 4, 2006)

hola JV si solo es su funcion esa, tengo una manera de hacerlo como si fuera una matriz y obtener las coordenadas de el numero que pulse, pero no encuentro un componente y el profesor nos pidio entonces que hiciera uno con la membrana que tienen las calculadoras o las computadoras.... gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 4, 2006)

Martini dijo:
			
		

> hola JV si solo es su funcion esa, tengo una manera de hacerlo como si fuera una matriz y obtener las coordenadas de el numero que pulse, pero no encuentro un componente y el profesor nos pidio entonces que hiciera uno con la membrana que tienen las calculadoras o las computadoras.... gracias



Hola, en el caso de los teclados de PC, traen 2 plásticos separados por 1 con ahujeritos, al presionar los 2 plásticos se unen y por ellos los contactos ese esta muy bien pero tal vez fuera de sus posibilidades.

También puede hacer los interruptores sobre el mismo circuito impreso, 2 pistas que casi se tocan y cuando el dedo toca ambas forma un cortocircuito.

En pablin hay un detector de cargas electroestáticas también podría servir

Otra opción sería utilizando un optoacoplador

Pero creo que lo más sencillo es lo de hacer el contacto sobre la baquelita

Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola a todos en el foro  

Hace tiempo hice un proyecto parecido, el diagrama que incluyo es muy, muy sencillo. Lo único que hace es convertir 10 botones normales a un código binario (BCD) para que puedas controlar un integrado 74LS47 o cualquier otro decodificador de BCD a display de 7 segmentos.

Las desventajas son las siguientes:

1.- Si presionas 2 botones o más al mismo tiempo, se muestran los números que presiones.
2.- Cuando se libera la tecla se borra el número que tenías y el display vuelve a cero.
3.- Debido a que utilizas tecnología tipo TTL. debes respetar el voltaje de alimentación de 5V.

Espero y te pueda ser de alguna utilidad.


----------



## Martini (Oct 10, 2006)

muchisimas gracias esto me ayudo mucho....espero esten todos bien y esta pagina rocks!! jejee


----------

